# Here's An Easy Chord



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

A buddy of mine playing an Allan Holdsworth chord.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10217114463467498


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

It's OK if you can dislocate your fingers on command.


----------

